# Matched Betting Advice



## Fromtherough (Apr 20, 2015)

Does anyone partake in matched betting? Any success/failure stories? A few guys at work use Profit Accumulator. It costs them Â£15 a month (though think this has gone up to Â£18 now). For this they get a list of opening offers from bookies, casino's, bingo sites etc as well as regular 'reloads' of offers. One has made Â£4000 in 3 months and the other Â£1250 in 6 weeks. Sounds too good to be true but with so little risk am considering giving this a serious bash. 

Only problems I can see is keeping on top of all the accounts and making sure you put all the follow up bets on to ensure you can cash out. Are their any other things to worry about (other than the risk of losing stake factor or if your lay bet wins)?

Also does anyone know of any negative connotations for opening many multiples of gambling accounts? I know no credit agreement is in place but can't help thinking the info is stored somewhere (moving soon so don't want anything to affect financials).


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2015)

not got time now but ill give you some thoughts later really no need to pay the monthly fee the info is all out there for free if you know where to look


----------



## Rooter (Apr 20, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			Also does anyone know of any negative connotations for opening many multiples of gambling accounts? I know no credit agreement is in place but can't help thinking the info is stored somewhere (moving soon so don't want anything to affect financials).
		
Click to expand...

just something the bare in mind if you are thinking of remortgaging soon, the banks go through your current account with a fine toothcomb and they dont like seeing money being deposited to gambling sites. 

I now use a secondary account for any deposits.


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2015)

My knowledge for whats its worth:

Match betting can be profitable and if done correctly can be done without actually gambling at all. I would advise you understand exactly what you are doing to make the profit rather than just blindly following what a site you have to pay for tells you. 

Most bookmaker sites will offer a free bet ranging from anything from a few quid to a few hundred and it is possible to turn that free bet into a guaranteed win of slightly less value. The sites offer different rewards at different times of the year and it is worth trying to take advantage of their best offers if possible (usually around large events ie the grand national/cheltenham festival etc)

The process will involve you opening a lot of accounts and if you only use them for match betting you are actually breaking their T&Cs a lot of the time and if they chose to they could reclaim the free bet if they think this is what you are doing.

Always make sure you read their rules very closely as if you get it wrong you may lose rather than win money (for eg you may think you are betting on the same event in 2 different books but they may have different rules onto how they settle the markets which could lead to both bets losing and you having a big loss).

I would definitely get a separate bank account to do this for 2 reasons, one you can track exactly where you are this way and keep it separate from your normal monies and secondly it takes all the gambling transactions out of your current account, I know several people who have had adverse mortgage decisions because of the volume of gambling transactions that is going through their account.

If you want more advice on the process or on individual bookie accounts feel free to ask


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 20, 2015)

fundy said:



			My knowledge for whats its worth:

Match betting can be profitable and if done correctly can be done without actually gambling at all. I would advise you understand exactly what you are doing to make the profit rather than just blindly following what a site you have to pay for tells you. 

Most bookmaker sites will offer a free bet ranging from anything from a few quid to a few hundred and it is possible to turn that free bet into a guaranteed win of slightly less value. The sites offer different rewards at different times of the year and it is worth trying to take advantage of their best offers if possible (usually around large events ie the grand national/cheltenham festival etc)

The process will involve you opening a lot of accounts and if you only use them for match betting you are actually breaking their T&Cs a lot of the time and if they chose to they could reclaim the free bet if they think this is what you are doing.

Always make sure you read their rules very closely as if you get it wrong you may lose rather than win money (for eg you may think you are betting on the same event in 2 different books but they may have different rules onto how they settle the markets which could lead to both bets losing and you having a big loss).

I would definitely get a separate bank account to do this for 2 reasons, one you can track exactly where you are this way and keep it separate from your normal monies and secondly it takes all the gambling transactions out of your current account, I know several people who have had adverse mortgage decisions because of the volume of gambling transactions that is going through their account.

If you want more advice on the process or on individual bookie accounts feel free to ask
		
Click to expand...

Question from the outside, but surely the bank woudl want to look at all your accounts for a mortgage application?


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			just something the bare in mind if you are thinking of remortgaging soon, the banks go through your current account with a fine toothcomb and they dont like seeing money being deposited to gambling sites. 

I now use a secondary account for any deposits.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was worried about. Wasn't sure if it would be an issue but can understand why the banks may have a problem in such a situation. Can see how multiple deposits to numerous gambling sites in a short space of time could look bad. Will ensure I use a secondary bank accounts for these bets.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 20, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Question from the outside, but surely the bank woudl want to look at all your accounts for a mortgage application?
		
Click to expand...

Get a pre pay mastercard? I dont tell them about my second account, No money gets paid into it from work etc. Ebay pennies end up there, lob a few quid in for bets, handy to have another account that is under the radar from both my main bank, and the wife...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Get a pre pay mastercard? I dont tell them about my second account, No money gets paid into it from work etc. Ebay pennies end up there, lob a few quid in for bets, handy to have another account that is under the radar from both my main bank, and the wife... 

Click to expand...

can't see anything dodgy with that at all  haha.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 20, 2015)

fundy said:



			My knowledge for whats its worth:

Match betting can be profitable and if done correctly can be done without actually gambling at all. I would advise you understand exactly what you are doing to make the profit rather than just blindly following what a site you have to pay for tells you. 

Most bookmaker sites will offer a free bet ranging from anything from a few quid to a few hundred and it is possible to turn that free bet into a guaranteed win of slightly less value. The sites offer different rewards at different times of the year and it is worth trying to take advantage of their best offers if possible (usually around large events ie the grand national/cheltenham festival etc)

The process will involve you opening a lot of accounts and if you only use them for match betting you are actually breaking their T&Cs a lot of the time and if they chose to they could reclaim the free bet if they think this is what you are doing.

Always make sure you read their rules very closely as if you get it wrong you may lose rather than win money (for eg you may think you are betting on the same event in 2 different books but they may have different rules onto how they settle the markets which could lead to both bets losing and you having a big loss).

I would definitely get a separate bank account to do this for 2 reasons, one you can track exactly where you are this way and keep it separate from your normal monies and secondly it takes all the gambling transactions out of your current account, I know several people who have had adverse mortgage decisions because of the volume of gambling transactions that is going through their account.

If you want more advice on the process or on individual bookie accounts feel free to ask
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply and information. I understand the principles of the process. I'm just surprised it isn't more widespread. Although I hadn't considered that it may be against certain sites T&C's I must admit. Would an easy way around this be to place a few small bets on each new account for a nominal amount?




Have you ever bothered with matched betting? If so how did you get on? Is it hard to keep track of the numerous accounts? I can imagine it being a bit of a nightmare to keep on top of. That being said I must admit it is the risk free element that is attracting me to this form of 'gambling'.


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			Thanks for the reply and information. I understand the principles of the process. I'm just surprised it isn't more widespread. Although I hadn't considered that it may be against certain sites T&C's I must admit. Would an easy way around this be to place a few small bets on each new account for a nominal amount?




Have you ever bothered with matched betting? If so how did you get on? Is it hard to keep track of the numerous accounts? I can imagine it being a bit of a nightmare to keep on top of. That being said I must admit it is the risk free element that is attracting me to this form of 'gambling'.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been pretty much a full time punter for getting on ten years, so have just used up the offers as and when accounts have been opened. As for tracking accounts nothing a simple spreadsheet wont solve

If you understand the process why not try one account, find a decent bonus offer and work through how to maximise the profit from that offer, then if you're happy as to the process and how it goes then look to do more?

oddschecker website will be a help

the few bets may help as long as they didnt look like what they are!


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 20, 2015)

fundy said:



			Ive been pretty much a full time punter for getting on ten years, so have just used up the offers as and when accounts have been opened. As for tracking accounts nothing a simple spreadsheet wont solve

If you understand the process why not try one account, find a decent bonus offer and work through how to maximise the profit from that offer, then if you're happy as to the process and how it goes then look to do more?

oddschecker website will be a help

the few bets may help as long as they didnt look like what they are!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again for this it's much appreciated. That might be the sensible way to start. The way I fathom it is that it can only be the introductory offers that make you any decent money. That is just going off the couple of accounts I have already to gamble with - their offers to existing members usually aren't anything to write home about (admittedly never thought of them from a matched betting perspective). However, the two guys at work who went through Profit Accumulator were telling me that the 'reloads' are really what you pay them the monthly fee for. As you mention though it might be worth me checking online for these reloads once I've had a little try to see how I get on with some of the introductory offers.




Full time punter? Must have balls of steel mate! I doff my cap to anyone who can turn something they enjoy doing (presuming you enjoy betting still) into their occupation. If you ever feel the need to share any of your professional expertise then all tips are gladly accepted!*


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			Thanks again for this it's much appreciated. That might be the sensible way to start. The way I fathom it is that it can only be the introductory offers that make you any decent money. That is just going off the couple of accounts I have already to gamble with - their offers to existing members usually aren't anything to write home about (admittedly never thought of them from a matched betting perspective). However, the two guys at work who went through Profit Accumulator were telling me that the 'reloads' are really what you pay them the monthly fee for. As you mention though it might be worth me checking online for these reloads once I've had a little try to see how I get on with some of the introductory offers.




Full time punter? Must have balls of steel mate! I doff my cap to anyone who can turn something they enjoy doing (presuming you enjoy betting still) into their occupation. If you ever feel the need to share any of your professional expertise then all tips are gladly accepted!*
		
Click to expand...

i assume these reloads are casino sites rather than bookmaker sites?

as for free bets for regular accounts, yep theyre not much use, the only one that gives some every now and again is bet365 on the football, other than that they seem hit and miss

as for enjoying it, yeah used to love it, now its far too much like hard work. im actually about to knock it on the head, at least full time as its becoming increasing difficult to get the volumes through needed and keep accounts open


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2015)

One of my mates at work is kind of a full time punter.  And he told me that with the betting exchange web sites, if you know what you are doing, you can make a decent profit.  As you prey on the stupidity of casual punters.  He did try and explain to me how to do this but I must admit that after 20 seconds he had lost me. And his advice to me was that as a casual better then only gamble what you can easily afford to lose, expect to lose and anything else is a bonus.  But never think you have sussed it as there will always be cleverer people/bookies and the odds are always stacked against the punter.

But fair play to him and anyone else who manages to make a decent profit whilst not getting totally addicted.  No idea what on earth matched betting is though.


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			One of my mates at work is kind of a full time punter.  And he told me that with the betting exchange web sites, if you know what you are doing, you can make a decent profit.  As you prey on the stupidity of casual punters.  He did try and explain to me how to do this but I must admit that after 20 seconds he had lost me. And his advice to me was that as a casual better then only gamble what you can easily afford to lose, expect to lose and anything else is a bonus.  But never think you have sussed it as there will always be cleverer people/bookies and the odds are always stacked against the punter.

But fair play to him and anyone else who manages to make a decent profit whilst not getting totally addicted.  No idea what on earth matched betting is though.
		
Click to expand...

im guessing that story may have been a while ago, far less stupid money about and far too many clever clued up punters these days, happens in some illiquid markets but rarely seen in the main mkts these days


----------



## OverParGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been reading a bit in to matched betting and also checked out the profit accumulator site too. I don't know anyone personally who actually does it and it does seem quite a lot to get my head around (I've only really bet on the grand national in he past, and even going in to the betting shops isn't great fun for me!)

Some of you guys seem like you know what you're talking about, and I was hoping you could give me some tips if it's not too much trouble? I have read a fair bit about it but my head is fried, I just want to at least be able to give it a try as it seems there is a lot of money to be made from it. Most of the forums I've found discussing it the people don't seem to know too much about what's going on. I checked a few review sites in google and have received some tips from the guy who runs this site- http://www.jamie-anderson.com/profit-accumulator-review. It was the amount of money that he and others are making from it that has really got me wanting to make a success of it.

On the one hand the mortgage thing worries me, as I would like one in the not too distant future to buy my own flat, but I spoke to a friend who is a banker and he said that as long as my bank account doesn't show a lot of transactions to gambling sites in the 3 months prior to applying I should be fine.

I am willing to put the time in to learn, but I suppose I just want to know if someone who has no experience with online betting could pick this up? I don't want to end up actually losing money doing it, even though it is risk free, I worry about making mistakes which will cost me. I have watched some of the videos on profit accumulators website too as I joined as a free member, and am just trying to take it all in.

Any pointers would be really appreciated, thanks a lot.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 9, 2015)

OverParGirl said:



			Hey guys,

I've been reading a bit in to matched betting and also checked out the profit accumulator site too. I don't know anyone personally who actually does it and it does seem quite a lot to get my head around (I've only really bet on the grand national in he past, and even going in to the betting shops isn't great fun for me!)

Some of you guys seem like you know what you're talking about, and I was hoping you could give me some tips if it's not too much trouble? I have read a fair bit about it but my head is fried, I just want to at least be able to give it a try as it seems there is a lot of money to be made from it. Most of the forums I've found discussing it the people don't seem to know too much about what's going on. I checked a few review sites in google and have received some tips from the guy who runs this site- http://www.jamie-anderson.com/profit-accumulator-review. It was the amount of money that he and others are making from it that has really got me wanting to make a success of it.

On the one hand the mortgage thing worries me, as I would like one in the not too distant future to buy my own flat, but I spoke to a friend who is a banker and he said that as long as my bank account doesn't show a lot of transactions to gambling sites in the 3 months prior to applying I should be fine.

I am willing to put the time in to learn, but I suppose I just want to know if someone who has no experience with online betting could pick this up? I don't want to end up actually losing money doing it, even though it is risk free, I worry about making mistakes which will cost me. I have watched some of the videos on profit accumulators website too as I joined as a free member, and am just trying to take it all in.

Any pointers would be really appreciated, thanks a lot.
		
Click to expand...

If the most you've done in the past is bet on the grand national then I'd avoid it like the plague. Do not believe terms like risk free betting as there's no such thing. There may well be some money to be made by people that really know what they are doing and do this kind of thing as full time as a job . Mostly at the expense of those that are suckered in by claims of lots of risk free money being made.


----------



## robbietread (Sep 12, 2015)

Who on here actually matched bets ? I've been doing it for the last couple months and have made myself a decent profit! Its best to find a website that tells you how to do it, otherwise you can get confused easily. The website I use has videos and step by step guides to show you how to do it.


----------



## OverParGirl (Nov 8, 2015)

robbietread said:



			Who on here actually matched bets ? I've been doing it for the last couple months and have made myself a decent profit! Its best to find a website that tells you how to do it, otherwise you can get confused easily. The website I use has videos and step by step guides to show you how to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Robbie, I've been doing it since August with the profit accumulator website and it has been fab so far. Took me a while to understand and get the hang of it, but I had never placed a bet online before in my life. I like you needed the video guides and step by step instructions to understand it all at first, but after a few days I was off and running and haven't looked back since.

A few of the guys on here gave me a few pointers which I was thankful for. Here's my post from August actually:

_"Hey guys,

I've been reading a bit in to matched betting and also checked out the profit accumulator site too. I don't know anyone personally who actually does it and it does seem quite a lot to get my head around (I've only really bet on the grand national in he past, and even going in to the betting shops isn't great fun for me!)

Some of you guys seem like you know what you're talking about, and I was hoping you could give me some tips if it's not too much trouble? I have read a fair bit about it but my head is fried, I just want to at least be able to give it a try as it seems there is a lot of money to be made from it. Most of the forums I've found discussing it the people don't seem to know too much about what's going on. I checked a few review sites in google and have received some tips from the guy who runs this site- http://www.jamie-anderson.com/profit-accumulator-review. It was the amount of money that he and others are making from it that has really got me wanting to make a success of it.

On the one hand the mortgage thing worries me, as I would like one in the not too distant future to buy my own flat, but I spoke to a friend who is a banker and he said that as long as my bank account doesn't show a lot of transactions to gambling sites in the 3 months prior to applying I should be fine.

I am willing to put the time in to learn, but I suppose I just want to know if someone who has no experience with online betting could pick this up? I don't want to end up actually losing money doing it, even though it is risk free, I worry about making mistakes which will cost me. I have watched some of the videos on profit accumulators website too as I joined as a free member, and am just trying to take it all in.

Any pointers would be really appreciated, thanks a lot."

_It's good coming back and reading that, because it's amazing how much I've learnt, and how much I've profited since then from doing the matched betting every day. It's amazing how your circumstances can change in just a few months, long may it continue is all I've got to say hehe!


----------



## mteam (Nov 8, 2015)

How much money do you need to start?


----------



## Rorysmackleroy (Jan 27, 2016)

mteam said:



			How much money do you need to start?
		
Click to expand...

You need about Â£80 I reckon. I'd recommend Yesbets if you haven't seen them before, they record all bets and balances, so no spreadsheets to keep track of everything, which trust me, saves you A LOT of time.


----------



## Rorysmackleroy (Feb 1, 2016)

Rorysmackleroy said:



			You need about Â£80 I reckon. I'd recommend Yesbets if you haven't seen them before, they record all bets and balances, so no spreadsheets to keep track of everything, which trust me, saves you A LOT of time.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone on the matched betting this weekend? Was great for me, bagged over Â£150 in reloads with 2 more free bets to place.. It's always great when Cheltenham is on, bookies seem to go crazy on the offers.


----------



## drennn (Feb 9, 2016)

Rorysmackleroy said:



			Anyone on the matched betting this weekend? Was great for me, bagged over Â£150 in reloads with 2 more free bets to place.. It's always great when Cheltenham is on, bookies seem to go crazy on the offers.
		
Click to expand...

im new to this matched betting stuff, but from what i've read its all about making money from the sign up offers. Rorysmackleroy, how the hell you making Â£150 at a weekend. have you found more bookies sign up offers?

Should I wait to complete the bookies sign up offers until cheltenham is on? Will the offers be better????

I'm confused!


----------



## Rorysmackleroy (Feb 11, 2016)

drennn said:



			im new to this matched betting stuff, but from what i've read its all about making money from the sign up offers. Rorysmackleroy, how the hell you making Â£150 at a weekend. have you found more bookies sign up offers?

Should I wait to complete the bookies sign up offers until cheltenham is on? Will the offers be better????

I'm confused!
		
Click to expand...

Drenm, yes you make money from the signup offers, but then you make ongoing cash from what's known as reload bonuses, these are bonuses that bookmakers offer on a continuing basis and you can profit from them, here is a link to a list of them.


As you'll see there are lots that offer things like bet Â£10 get Â£10 free etc etc and you can keep rinsing these to make money (or until your account gets banned, I've been going a while and only lost one, so they do offer the potential to keep earning. Cheltenham is the biggest racing event of the year and the bookmakers offer loads and loads of bonuses like the one above to encourage you to be with them. If you're interested in doing it I would start now and get all your accounts open and rinse the signup bonuses so that you have your accounts ready for Cheltenham which is in early March. Hope that helps


----------



## Rorysmackleroy (Feb 15, 2016)

Bet365 are offering Â£50 in play bet on the Chelsea V PSG game tomorrow, it's a guaranteed Â£30 profit, see previous link for instructions.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 15, 2016)

I played much online poker a few years back across several sites to take account of deposit offers.  

I did almost all of the depositing and withdrawing to Neteller (this is an option with most betting sites), meaning that you only have to make one deposit to Neteller from your bank and use Neteller as your gambling bank account.  Easier to keep a track of things as well.


----------



## Rorysmackleroy (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi GG, a lot of sites don't let you have the bonuses if you deposit with Neteller, it's in their small print. A lot accept PayPal now and you can get the bonuses by using them in most cases. It's just as fast too.


----------



## blueman44 (Oct 29, 2016)

I am fairly new to matched betting but having been introduced to PA I left quite quickly as there was too many problems with their software.  I then had a look at Odds Monkey who were not bad but now just use the free sites as they seem to have most offers.  


I quite like mod edit  as they have most of the reloads and its 100% free for everything, might be worth a look.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 29, 2016)

The problem with this is 

Matched betting works, if you are betting with company money
Problem is, you are developing a gambling habit and many of the people who start with matched betting, will start to throw extra money on top of bets they like just a little more

and there you have it, another gambler is created

I have seen betting groups with thousands and thousands of people, they all have day jobs, that surely tells you something and i can guarantee a lot of them will be racking up loads of debts whilst telling people how much they have made.  

The bookie is going to win


----------



## JoseDiaz (Jul 16, 2020)

Matched betting is something that helped me make a lot of money. I had a guy that for some reason always knew the exact results of the games and he was selling that info. I was thinking that it was some kind of scam at first, but I gave it a shot and he was right. It was an easy way to win money for me. I was betting on a  website with great betting odds. I love betting there because it helps me make even more money. Matched betting is real and you can earn a lot on it.


----------

